# Most Authentic Mint concentrate



## Ripstorm (5/10/16)

a Mate of mine bought Puffy Puffs Widow (Apple, litchi, lemon mint). The mint in that juice is the most authentic I've ever tasted.
Any idea what kind of mint they use?


----------



## Jan (5/10/16)

Candy mint or a leafy mint? If you like the leafy mint taste I can strongly recommend MMM mint and honey. As for a concentrate I have no Idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ripstorm (6/10/16)

Jan said:


> Candy mint or a leafy mint? If you like the leafy mint taste I can strongly recommend MMM mint and honey. As for a concentrate I have no Idea



Tastes exactly like a mint leaf. I'm not a huge mint fan, but my wife is. Would like to get my hands on the mint concentrate they use.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (6/10/16)

@Zacdaniel


----------



## Zacdaniel (6/10/16)

Hi Bud

Unfortunately, I won't be able to assist you with what I use in that mix as it isn't just a single mint that is in there.
I hope you understand.


----------



## Ripstorm (6/10/16)

Zacdaniel said:


> Hi Bud
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to assist you with what I use in that mix as it isn't just a single mint that is in there.
> I hope you understand.



Understand completely. I didn't expect you to give out your recipe . It's just that I rarely work with mint concentrates so I'm not familiar with the flavour profiles available with the normal Cap/TPA/FW/FA/INW mints.

Anyways, great job with that juice! First mint juice that I actually liked


----------



## Zacdaniel (6/10/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Understand completely. I didn't expect you to give out your recipe . It's just that I rarely work with mint concentrates so I'm not familiar with the flavour profiles available with the normal Cap/TPA/FW/FA/INW mints.
> 
> Anyways, great job with that juice! First mint juice that I actually liked



Thanks bud, appreciate the kind words.
I can tell you the earthiness doesn't come from the mint side of things.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

